# Titan for sale



## unoquatro (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking to sell this bike. I'm told it's a Titan II which seems to check out. Anyone have more info they want to share? It's a mini the top tube measures 17 1/2"


----------



## mybike1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I've got one too and there isn't much info out there, but yeah... it's a titan... titanium frame and fork... never really got that popular. 
 What are you asking?


----------



## kdietz (Feb 21, 2014)

unoquatro said:


> Looking to sell this bike. I'm told it's a Titan II which seems to check out. Anyone have more info they want to share? It's a mini the top tube measures 17 1/2"
> View attachment 26493View attachment 26490View attachment 26491View attachment 26492




how much did you want for your titan?? used to race one when i was young!!


----------

